# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Vendo terreno agrícola, 55 hectáreas certificadas por IMO control

## Cecil

Vendo terreno agrícola, 55 hectáreas certificadas por IMO control (Suiza), con aproximadamente 10,000 árboles de noni, 3 lagunas artificiales (1 con agua y 2 vacías) rodeadas por arboles de coco. De las 55 hectáreas 40 son terreno virgen. *Lugar:* Departamento de Amazonas
Precio: A tratar directamente con el dueño Sr. Martínez
Celular:  RPC 991531840       RPM 996701094 320499_316594261688759_230294206_n.jpg390091_316589178355934_741370293_n.jpgImagen1.jpgImagen2.jpgImagen3.jpgTemas similares: Vendo terreno de 2 hectáreas en pacasmayo VENDO TERRENO AGRICOLA EN HUANUCO/UCAYALI: 76 HECTAREAS TITULADAS Vendo terreno agricola vendo terreno 8 hectareas de cacao en produccion Vendo Terreno Agricola De 31 Has En Ica

----------

